# Tape Tech flushers



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I see that Tape Tech has moved into the flusher market. And they have gone down the direct flusher route. 
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...er-direct-indirect-corner-flusher-cf35tt.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

And a compound tube as well Gaz.

http://www.all-wall.com/TapeTech-Compound-Tube-36.html


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Have bought a 3.5 before Mr. Gazman, they were just the same as Can Am as for as I am concerned thing is I like BTE and cant seem to understand why Vanman does not like them and tried to get a comment out of him why, nice to hear what he has to say as if the others are better I would like to know, heard from one bloke at work that Columbia with the tip is the best, but he hand tapes and needs the little bit to push tape in?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> I see that Tape Tech has moved into the flusher market. And they have gone down the direct flusher route.
> http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...er-direct-indirect-corner-flusher-cf35tt.html


I've asked this before, but has anyone ever seen a direct flusher work well off a tube? Without it creating more work than using a mud tube applicator and then flushing?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Should try one of these, it works more like a corner finisher:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> Should try one of these, it works more like a corner finisher:


One time when I was talking to a (Canadian) online supplier, I asked him about those. He said I wouldn't want one - wasn't as 'sturdy' as something like the CanAms.

But now that you mention it, that's what's maybe needed - something that flexes easier that the usual flushers we use. If they do flex easier(?)

I have tried corner finishers/angle heads on tubes. It worked, but couldn't get consistent quality like running mud with tube, then flusher or finisher. Maybe with more practice....


----------

